# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم DC Unlocker تحديثات :  Repair BRICKED latests Huawei phones for free

## mohamed73

*ONLY ON GSMHOSTING, FOR ALL MEMBERS*  *NEW Huawei Flashing module from DC Unlocker:* *~DC Phoenix~*   
Currently can use *for free* witch DC-Unlocker/Infinity/Vygis or rocker dongle or with free user name *dcPhoenix* pass *freetest*  *Exclusive features :*
Repair Huawei firmware problems (Bricked, Bootloop, stuck on Fastboot mode and etc)
Can write firmware by fastboot with locked bootloader and locked FRP!
Huawei Firmware UPDATE.APP file direct writing by fastboot.
Full erase and write full factory images by fastboot (factory images in DC Unlocker format DGTKS).
Writing any rom by fastboot without signature and compatiblity checking!  *Full features supported phones :*
Supported allmost all HiSilicon phones from 2014 year (Including Mate 7, Mate S, Honor 7, P8 and many more)
Supported late 2015 and newer Qualcomm phones (Ascend Y6, Ascend G7, Ascend G8 etc .. )  *Partially supported phones :*
Older Huawei Phones like Ascend Y550, G620 and etc ..
Writing firmware by usb (in update mode)
Can write compatible firmware only (same as from SD card)
Compatible firmware can find with DC HUAWEI Info Checker (APP in GooglePlay)  *Other features :*
Extract UPDATE.APP files (free without account).
Create fastboot download script from UPDATE.APP file (free without account).
Create config file for flashing with DC Phoenix. 
DOWNLOAD DC-Phoenix here الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Repair guides, videos, files can be found on DC Unlocker web page. 
Free service just for few days only, dont miss it, repair your bricked phone and post here results.

----------


## Ibrahim Girgis

THANKS

----------


## viiva

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا

----------


## ahmed42112

عمـــــــــــــــــل رائع حبيبي

----------


## berrar

مشكور اخى الكريم

----------

